# Release day plans.



## Katinkia (May 25, 2013)

I'm in England, so it's the 14th for me.  I plan to head down to GAME as soon as possible in the morning.  Will probably get there about 9:30am.  Pick up my preorder and figurine set and then I was thinking of going to Starbucks or Costa for coffee/fruit toast and play the game there for a while.  Maybe even pick up a streetpass or two!  Although that is unlikely.   Then head home and play the game all day!  I have the guide on order from Amazon so that might turn up at some point during the day.

Does anyone else have any particular plans?

I wish I had someone irl who is playing it.


----------



## Nami (May 25, 2013)

I'm going to be zooming out of the store to just go home and play. xD I'll certainly be carrying my 3ds with me more often though with NL on digital. I've got one person irl to play with, but really only because I'm trying to get him into the game.


----------



## Wish (May 25, 2013)

Do people really plan this far ahead >__>


----------



## Eloise (May 25, 2013)

Litwick said:


> Do people really plan this far ahead >__>



YEAH!!! 

I might be having a day off school to wait for the postman to arrive with my bundle so I can play it all day and all over the weekend.


----------



## tacitcat (May 25, 2013)

My husband and I plan to go out for breakfast, go to Gamestop when it opens at 11:00, and then play right after we get home. I just pre-ordered his copy of the game!


----------



## Mint (May 25, 2013)

Litwick said:


> Do people really plan this far ahead >__>


Yes! xD

My plans are: Download the game at midnight, make my character, go to sleep. 8D; Wake up early, play for a couple of hours, go pick up my NL pre-order at Gamestop at 11am, go to the family birthday party I have to attend while trying to ignore New Leaf the entire time, come home and finish setting up my towns.


----------



## Nami (May 25, 2013)

You are going to have two towns going?! xD I couldn't.. it would be too much~


----------



## Wilemina (May 25, 2013)

Hopefully I'll have my code to download my free digital copy (by way of the buy 3 get the 4th for free promotion) by midnight on the 14th.  I'll download at midnight and then go to sleep and wake up about 7-ish to move into my new town before the Nookling Junction and Able Sisters open at 8!!


----------



## sassberg (May 25, 2013)

I'm downloading it. I found out the hard way last time I was home on break from school that I don't have a credit card that works on the e-shop (I wanted to download Fire Emblem the day before going back to school -- not a fun surprise), so this time I went to Best Buy and bought some prepaid cards. I put the credit on the eshop, so I'm all ready for the release! Now I just have to decide if I want to play at midnight or just download it then and wait to play till morning. I don't really like starting a game at night, but I don't know if I'll be able to wait!


----------



## Mint (May 25, 2013)

Nami said:


> You are going to have two towns going?! xD I couldn't.. it would be too much~



One will be a display/novelty town and I don't want anyone in it and potentially destroying it, but I still want to wifi, so two towns.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 25, 2013)

On June 8th at 11:30 PM, I will be preparing some celebratory snacks of rice cakes and unsweetened iced tea, then at midnight, ill download the game and fish to my little hearts content, ill fall asleep and then head to my baby shower during the morning/day of June 9th.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 25, 2013)

Sit with my hand grasping at the air the otherside of my letterbox until the postman arrives. And then I have a train to catch and a chance meeting with a blue cat on my way to my new job.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 25, 2013)

Pick the game up either shortly after GameStop opens or after church (if my parents make me go) and then go home and waste the day playing it.


----------



## Sleepy (May 25, 2013)

I plan on picking the game up early in the morning and then retreating to my room to play it for the day. Probably with some tea and blankets. Maybe I'll make cookies, too?


----------



## Mirror (May 25, 2013)

The 9th for me is on a Sunday, and Gamestop's earliest time to open is 11:00 A.M. on Sunday. So I'll drive to the store and pick it up once it's that time, go home, and play it non-stop until I must go to bed.


----------



## Batsu (May 25, 2013)

I'll be heading to GameStop as soon as it opens to pay for my game; I pre-ordered on the website and chose in-store pick up at the GameStop closest to me (which is like 8 minutes away, woo). I don't believe that's the norm, so in case something goes wrong, my back up plan is to (maybe) get the guide so I don't leave empty handed, go home, download it instead, then embrace my new role as mayor and begin my reign of tyranny.


----------



## AC Cafe (May 25, 2013)

Not sure whether I'm getting the physical or digital version yet. But I'm pretty much gonna play all day on release day. I'm gonna take lots of snapshots for my blog.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2013)

I'm lazy and a diva so I told the peasants in my family that I expect it to be sitting on the table when I wake up at around 10-10:30.


----------



## Blues (May 25, 2013)

This will be me on release day: At church! And mission prep! And Family Home Evening!

This will be me on the 10th: YES! FINALLY! I've got it! *Link item get pose*


----------



## laceydearie (May 25, 2013)

Edit: My plans actually changed for the better today! Instead of me driving over there, my mom is gonna take me out to lunch at Noodles and Company before Gamestop opens, and then I'll go over to get my game when we're done with lunch!


----------



## MadamSpringy (May 25, 2013)

My plan is to party hard with some Crossers the night before, then wake up at 9:30am on June 9th, throw my hair into a bun and drive to Gamestop so that I can get my bundle and physical copy at 10am sharp. <3
Then play for the rest of the day non-stop with a celebratory lunch of chinese food. 



Loviechu said:


> On June 8th at 11:30 PM, I will be preparing some celebratory snacks of rice cakes and unsweetened iced tea, then at midnight, ill download the game and fish to my little hearts content, ill fall asleep and then head to my baby shower during the morning/day of June 9th.


Aw, a baby shower? Congrats! ^^


----------



## Nami (May 25, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> My plan is to party hard with some Crossers the night before, then wake up at 9:30am on June 9th, throw my hair into a bun and drive to Gamestop so that I can get my bundle and physical copy at 10am sharp. <3
> Then play for the rest of the day non-stop with a celebratory lunch of chinese food.
> 
> 
> Aw, a baby shower? Congrats! ^^



Hahahah xD my boyfriend and I were talking about ordering in some Chinese since we will both be glued to the game all day.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 25, 2013)

My release day plans:

Wait a few more days for the game to come in the mail.


----------



## darklink50 (May 25, 2013)

i will add you name is darklink50 please add me

i added you


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 25, 2013)

I'm a terrible liar if I said I was a morning person XD
I'll probably get up a wee early, just to eat and shower, then around evening go out to BB to pick up my copy.
With some cash set aside, I plan to buy any AC accessories they may have because I doubt they'll give us the styluses from the Gacha machines. And if in some celestial cosmos, BB does have copies of NL for walk-ins, I might try to snag one for my sibling's birthday present so we both can be mayors and help get fruit and medals.


----------



## chronic (May 25, 2013)

At exactly 11:59:59 PM EST on June 9th I will open up the eShop and download the game. I'll then *completely* lose control of myself while I laugh maniacally, similair to that of a hyena with a collapsed lung


----------



## Agent Typo (May 25, 2013)

Since I'm up till 1-2 usually anyhow... its a midnight download with some playtime. I wish it came out on a Saturday vs Sunday, but very glad is not in the middle of the week. Pretty much play all day Sunday and then suffer through work Monday. 

Ordering out sounds like a good plan, but i think i'm going to go with Indian food. Tiki Marsala and nan bread, you just can't beat that,.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 25, 2013)

I'm going to go to GameStop at 11 and maybe I'll get starbucks or an acai bowl. I think this is a little inane to be thinking it out THIS far but whatever haha


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 25, 2013)

I will add funds to my 3DS soon, and I will stay up till midnight to download the game. I will try to fall asleep before the game finishes downloading if possible because I dont want to finally get the game, but have to start it when it is at midnight. It will be a better experience to play the game in the morning, like 8ish because the shop will be open and you will be able to continue doing things other than wandering around town in the middle of the night, nothing to do. Like you could get a net/fishing rod and be able to make some money, and have more activities like bug catching and fishing.


----------



## Goran (May 25, 2013)

I plan to download it at midnight, and after it is finished downloading, I'll scream like a madman and wake the whole house before playing all night. Since it is a Sunday after all.


----------



## RisingSun (May 25, 2013)

My son doesn't know it yet, but we will be heading to GameStop after church to pick up the game and then going out to McDonald's to start it up and for lunch. 

We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 25, 2013)

Brainy said:


> At exactly 11:59:59 PM EST on June 9th I will open up the eShop and download the game. I'll then *completely* lose control of myself while I laugh maniacally, similair to that of a hyena with a collapsed lung



You mean 11:59:59 on June *8th*, correct? 

@MadamSpringy
Thank you ^^


----------



## typeandkey (May 26, 2013)

I have a very elaborate plan. What I plan to do on Release day? Well, when it comes out I plan to
Play the game.


----------



## Gandalf (May 26, 2013)

I have an exam at 9:00 am and then going to a football match at 2:00 pm. Might get a chance to pick it up sometime in between but if not probably wont be able to play it until the afternoon. Going to be one busy day.


----------



## brinstar (May 26, 2013)

I'm going to wake up as normal and then wait a few days for Best Buy to deliver my Animal Crossing 3DS XL.


----------



## aikatears (May 26, 2013)

Midnight downloading spend sometime in game, sleep wake up and never be seen again


----------



## Tammyface (May 26, 2013)

Wake up feeling like it's Christmas morning, put on my animal crossing shirt and leaf-logo bobby pins (that I'm in the midst of making now), go to Gamestop, sit with it in the car anxiously until I get home (and probably cry a bit), get out of the car and run like 20 circles around my house screaming, run to the living room or my room or somewhere and take turns playing and crying of happiness

Thankfully I don't have any plans that I need to go to on June 9th so I'm all good!! I told my friends not to plan anything on June 9th because that's when ACNL comes out and now every week they're all like, "Oh hey, let's plan a really fun beach day! How about June 9th, no one's busy then, riiight??" "Let's have a sleepover and a party on June 9th Tammy you have to come ok?" haha (does anyone else's friends tease them like this?? xD)


----------



## kalta (May 26, 2013)

ugh god i know im getting the digital version as well and although i want to go head and start playing right away i dont want to start at night time.... ugh that is honestly going to kill me though, knowing that the game might be finished downloading but wanting to to wait for morning to come.... yeah i know im not going to sleep that night... or if i do its gonna be filled with lots of tossing and turning lol


----------



## ac3ds (May 26, 2013)

Well I'll probably get up about 9am (june 14th for me) and get ready for about 10 and then sit bored for an hour and a half waiting for my postman who comes around 11.30.. I already feel sorry for him, he will be delivering new leaf and the last of us, I'm going to be like a hyperactive rabid dog attacking the letterbox haha


----------



## Torotix (May 26, 2013)

I bet I'm going to get rostered on for work on the release date XD


----------



## Kabune (May 26, 2013)

I have been debating weather to get the bundle, or the digital copy. I have come to the conclusion that downloading at midnight is better that going to game stop at 11am. I will most likely stay up all night playing it, but i noticed some people said that they rather play during the morning rather than right at midnight. I plan on time traveling to June 8th 10:am, and the next morning, switch to June 9th, that way, i can get things started, and (at-least to me) feel like i didn't cheat the system or mess anything up. I usually like making enough money to pay my first mortgage on day one, so once i find out the amount (hopefully 17,000 like normal), I can wake up early (even though i'll probably stay up till 3am), and play the game all day and maybe get some Chinese food. And my day will be great....Sesame chicken w/ fried rice, and New Leaf.....perfect!


----------



## kalta (May 26, 2013)

Kabune said:


> Sesame chicken w/ fried rice,



 ahhhhh my favorite as well


----------



## Mokuren (May 26, 2013)

On the 14th june I have my final A-levels exam. I have to stay in school from 7 AM to about 19 PM, at this hour all shops are closed and I can't get the game! I hope someone of my family is so nice to get me the game <_<


----------



## revika (May 26, 2013)

Waiting, probably. I should be getting it on Monday though. :v


----------



## Bea (May 26, 2013)

If BB has release day delivery I'll be at a bridal shower on the 9th. Basically I plan to get drunk off mimosas and then stumble off the train and into my role as Mayor. My town is truly lucky to have me as their ruler.


----------



## SockHead (May 26, 2013)

I think I have to go to church in the morning, but I'll probably start the download before I leave so when I come back it's ready to play! I'm glad it comes out on the weekend too, so that'll be fun.


----------



## Goran (May 26, 2013)

I'm so tempted to time travel to April so that I can have my town created while the cherry blossoms are in bloom. But then traveling back forward like two months might be an issue.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 26, 2013)

Uh.. I'll have pre ordered in store, so I'll pick it up at game.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (May 26, 2013)

On the 15th, I'll drag out anyone in my family who can drive at the crack of (store opening) dawn to get to EB Games to get my preorder, Totally neglecting my (Sunday) school exam the next day.


----------



## Datura (May 26, 2013)

I'm going to go to GAME in Cardiff when it opens at 9AM and pick up the bundle (for me) and a physical copy for my husband. I would love to go and then sit at a coffee shop, restarting until I found the perfect city but I will have to go home and charge the new 3DS  

And of course go through the horror of putting on screen-protectors! Ugh :<


----------



## StarryACNL (May 26, 2013)

I will have to go to school on 14th June, so I will pick up my pre-order after it- then be playing all night!!!!!


----------



## Stupefiant (May 26, 2013)

Come on the forum, start a wi-fi thread and get all the fruits. Day one plan for me.


----------



## Smoke (May 26, 2013)

Litwick said:


> Do people really plan this far ahead >__>


It's only about two weeks away now. Not really that far if you think about it.

Also, I plan to pick it up and probably just play it all day. No special plans for me.


----------



## Campy (May 26, 2013)

I'll be getting up early so I can finish most of my homework for the weekend, then meet up with my brother in town in the afternoon to pick up our copies. And then we'll have a hamburger at McDonald's before we go home.


----------



## Katerzz (May 26, 2013)

I've pre-ordered the bundle online so I'll be waiting impatiently for the post on the 14th! I'm going to choose the 14th & 15th as my days off work that week too so I have more time to play!


----------



## Nicole. (May 26, 2013)

I am also in the UK so on the 14th June, I will wait outside the shop for at least 5 minutes before it opens. Then I'll collect my pre-order and head home! (And obviously play on the game all day) Hahaha.


----------



## Shiny Star (May 26, 2013)

I pre-ordered so I'll go to school then play it if it comes when I'm at school.


----------



## eresin (May 26, 2013)

I am in Uk and have pre-ordered the 3DSXL bundle so hopefully the postman will bring it to me on the Friday.  I have the day off work and all of the following week.  this was funnily enough planned time off before I knew the release date so it was just very lucky!


----------



## chronic (May 26, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> You mean 11:59:59 on June *8th*, correct?
> 
> @MadamSpringy
> Thank you ^^



YES! Silly typos


----------



## rachiewease (May 26, 2013)

I will be sitting outside my front door waiting for the postie to come by. Then  when it arrives I will be glued to my new bundle all day  cannot wait. I have some animal crossing cupcake toppers too so i might bake some cakes to sustain me through the day


----------



## Lotus (May 26, 2013)

I will be waiting for my shipping


----------



## azurill (May 26, 2013)

I will get it after church and play all day.


----------



## Katinkia (May 26, 2013)

Hmm not sure what my snacks of choice will be.  Probably Minstrels, cashews and fizzy water.  I'll prob have latte at the coffee shop after I buy it or maybe a creamy cooler. yum yum.


----------



## Ozzie (May 26, 2013)

I hope i get my code for downloading it free at midnight (but i doubt that)

When i have finally downloaded it i will reset until i have my perfect town (river and fruit are important, maybe grasspattern too)

No other plans for me, just enjoying the game (and wondering where i should place my house^^)


----------



## Stargirl (May 26, 2013)

I've had June 9 planned out since March.  I'm going to wake up around 8, excitedly bounce around the house for an hour and fifteen minutes before it's time to get ready for Church, go to 10 o' clock Mass, then go straight to GameStop (with my 3DS), pick up my pre-order, and then go to Panera for lunch, all while playing NL. Then I'll play it for the rest of the day until it's time to go to swim practice. I'll play it in the car with my carpool buddy who I got into AC (he's getting NL, too), and then swim for an hour and a half in attempt to forget NL. Then, I'll go home, lock my 3DS in my bedroom, and go down to the kitchen to study for my huge math test the next day. Then I'll play in bed for an hour or so.


----------



## Hazy (May 26, 2013)

On release day I'm going to get up unusually earlier and watch for the postman. Usually I'm still in bed when he's ringing the doorbell trying to give us a parcel lol.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

Go to Target and hope they have one in stock. They had Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon in stock by the time I got there and that was like six hours after they opened. I intend to go much earlier though. If they don't have it, I'll come home(after checking other stores) and just download it digitally.


----------



## fink (May 26, 2013)

I bought the bundle so I'm probably going to read the prima Eguide I bought and read all y'alls posts on the forums until I can go to game stop when they open. I am a nocturnal person so I'm usually sleeping during the day. I might end up staying up all day and night =X wish me luck? haha


----------



## Avacyn (May 26, 2013)

I'm in the UK too so 14th for me. I'll be crossing all my fingers that my preorder arrives in my post that day and it's not delayed for any reason. Will be sat next to my front door waiting for the postman


----------



## PapaNer (May 26, 2013)

That weekend I'll be staying with my fiance in a pretty nice place, so I won't be all too worried about it.  So I guess that morning after morning things we'll drive up and pick up all the copies and deliver them, and then we'll get entirely too silly playing AC for the rest of forever!


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 26, 2013)

I'm gonna ride my bike to Gamestop which opens at 10 and zoom on home and play it. I will most likely have work on Sunday though. I always do. Right before I go to work, I'm gonna download the digital version and give it to my sister (that will be her town, she doesn't have a 3DS)

Ugh, I really hope I don't have work on that day.


----------



## JCurran1028 (May 26, 2013)

I'll probably wake up early and go down to Gamestop to get my games and then come home and play with my sister and boyfriend unless the 3DS group I'm in is doing any kind of special meet up.


----------



## JLou (May 26, 2013)

I plan to head to Caribou around 10am to get all coffeed up, then over to the GameStop across the street at 11 when it opens.  Then, I have to go home and do a system transfer because I pre-ordered the XL bundle and I am selling my old 3DS to a friend.  After I'm all transferred over, I'll be heading out to an Animal Crossing party where I will start my game in the company of other die-hard AC fans!  I can't wait!


----------



## Aerio (May 26, 2013)

Wake up super early to get it and rush back home to play aaall day! Lucky for me, NL is released a couple days after school ends c:


----------



## Dizzard (May 26, 2013)

My plan:

Around 9.00-9.30am: Head into gamestop to pick up the game
At 12:00am head home on the bus (It's not a big town, so there isn't a frequent bus service)
Around 12:30pm start playing the game
11:30pm Wonder where all the time went

Something like that...

I might download Fire Emblem for free too since I'll have three games from the offer as soon as I get New Leaf.


----------



## Sakura0901 (May 26, 2013)

Im going to get the day off work (because my boss has had enough listening to me talk about it :3), run the shopping centre, grab a tea, go buy my video camera THEN go pick up my bundle <3 i plan to run very fast XD


----------



## Cloudbomb (May 26, 2013)

I expect my release day will be quite busy. It's a sunday so I'll be picking the game up at 10am when Gamestop opens.

I'm choosing that instead of the digital download because I don't want to start my town at 1am, and I have no will power to sit and wait once I have it.

Afterwards I plan on fishing all day!


----------



## amped4jr88 (May 26, 2013)

Well I plan to go to gamestop at 11 to pick up my guide and game and then going home to play until my boring work meeting at 6:30 but hopefully it doesn't last too late. Then I have my first summer night class on the 10th but thankfully its just two nights a week.


----------



## Nekoboi (May 26, 2013)

I'm going to go straight to GameStop and pick up my copy and guild book right after lunch or before if I'm lucky and if I can I'm going to play it all day


----------



## MKInfinite (May 26, 2013)

I'm not even gonna sleep the night before release because I'll be so hyped [seriously, I'm hyped already and I sometimes wake up because I'm just so pumped akhjkj]. Then I'll run/fly to the only gameplanet we have here [which is kind of far from my house], and once I have it in my house I'll raise it like Simba from Lion King, whisper "finally" and then play while in the car... and I'll keep playing until I'm really REALLY sleepy.


----------



## Leer (May 26, 2013)

i'll be working so...
i'll get it either before or after work.


----------



## Tommytulip (May 26, 2013)

I'll just be downloading it so ill wake up in the morning and do that (or possibly at midnight)


----------



## Nami (May 26, 2013)

Leer said:


> i'll be working so...
> i'll get it either before or after work.



I would have been too, until about 4-5pm even, but I made sure to request off on the 9th. I hardly ever put in for a day off, so I wanted to treat myself when nl comes out.


----------



## Aquas (May 26, 2013)

I'll be downloading it at midnight on the 9th. I will then play it for a few hours until I leave for a vacation trip. Then I will only be able to play it for short amounts of time(if at all) until the 16th.  After that I will be free to play it almost nonstop.


----------



## Animal_Crossing_brony (May 26, 2013)

im going to go to bed early get up extra early sit and wait at gamestop till they open pick up my AC 3DS go home and disappear for a few months


----------



## Tom.Nook (May 26, 2013)

Ugh i cant decide if i want to get it digitally at midnight (10 P.M for me cause im mountain time  ) or go early in the morning to gamestop and get the physical copy (Please help me decide guys!) if i get it midnight digitally i'll probably bake cookies and hot coco or something and snuggle up and play it late into the night (Im thinking about having a midnight release wifi party?!)


----------



## LeAckerman (May 26, 2013)

I'm going to get up at 9am. Force my mom to take me to a local game store and get it. That's my plan lol.


----------



## Spiffee (May 27, 2013)

I'll pick it up when Gamestop opens, maybe go to lunch with my mom afterwards, and then go home. :9


----------



## Sheep (May 27, 2013)

Pick it up at Gamestop, and then go home and play it.

I'll try to sleep until 11 AM that day (Since that's when Gamestop opens) because waiting is the worst.


----------



## MistyWater (May 27, 2013)

With my situation, it's all about timing...
Have to leave early enough from being out of town to make it back before the store closes. Then I have to make it in time for an evening work meeting which will last for two hours (of paying attention)... 
By the time I get home after all that I can't be sure how eager I'd be to start a file (depending how tired I am).
So yeah... It's going to be a very interesting day...


----------



## Wallytehcat (May 27, 2013)

I am going to wake up and then wait until about 11:00 and see if any shops have a copy. If they dont I will buy digital because Im not waiting any longer to play this.


----------



## pigeonqueen (May 27, 2013)

I've taken a week and a half off work so I can enjoy the game without interruptions. Will probably go to the mall on release day (15th) and have a hotcake breakfast at McDonald's while I wait for the games store to open!


----------



## Olivitess (May 27, 2013)

I will have to go to work (finish at 9am), run to Game and hope that I have beaten the queue (its a really small shop and the only one in the area). Problem is the Superman film is released on the same day so I am going to have to put that game down at some point!


----------



## GryffindorDork (May 27, 2013)

It's going to be a busy day for me, but the plan is... get up and drive to town with my mom, get in about 10am, go for breakfast, catch up with my brother, him and I then go to gamestop at 11 so I can pick up my bundle and see if they have a guide book (didn't preorder) and make sure that we have the game/xl for our mom. Go to my best friend's house to hang out while I transfer my system data to my AC XL, then go to the storage shed to pack up as much as we can from there, then come home... unpack whatever we have to, get supper done and then hopefully sit down with my mom as we BOTH start up New Leaf!  lol


----------



## Eirrinn (May 27, 2013)

gonna probably get up early and take my mom out for breakfast then wait until game stop is open, There was a few people preordering it when I did so I think the store is going to have a good amount of people in it.


----------



## Zolon (May 27, 2013)

Getting up around 9am, catching the bus to head down to EBGames with my little sister to pick up the copies I pre-ordered for us. Possibly grabbing breakfast and setting up our towns at McDonalds after that, then bussing home while playing even more AC.

Then playing AC the rest of the day in between doing tickets for work.


----------



## BlueBear (May 27, 2013)

It's the 14th for me too, since it's a Friday I'll go to school then get to GAME for around 1pm (on Friday's we get let out of school at 12.30!!) Then buy the game and rush home to play it!!!


----------



## bionic (May 27, 2013)

I'll be at school hoping that it arrives in the post.


----------



## TokyoRose (May 27, 2013)

I will hopefully get home early (cough cough i'm so ill) wait for the postman and play all day and all through the weekend! (uk so i get mine on friday)


----------



## Purrl (May 27, 2013)

I've still not decided on whether I download NL or not!
But I do know that if I decide to buy it in store i'll head over to the city early morning, grab a nice breakfast somewhere and a big cup of coffee before picking up the game and dashing home to play it!
If I download then I will stay up to download the game, then (try) sleep and set an alarm for early morning (If I need one >.>) and spend my weekend playing NL!


----------



## Kiseki (May 27, 2013)

I'm getting mine preordered from GAME so hopefully it will show up on the release date. I'm in the UK too. If I get it on Friday then I will just play it all day, then on Saturday I was going to go to the nearest town to see if I can pick up any Streetpasses.


----------



## Frosti (Jun 1, 2013)

Opening day for me:  The GameStop I reserved at is in a mall, so I'm going to get up get to get to the mall about a half hour early, walk the mall til the shop opens then pick up my copy, head home cook some snacks and play all day   I have not been this excited for a game I have never played since Alice (PC Game)

Edit:  Entire day changed LOL.  Now I am picking up my copy from Gamestop the moment the store opens, and then going to my friend's house who dont have the game and play at his house while he watches or play PS3 LOL


----------



## Username (Jun 1, 2013)

Almost cried this morning when i found out what i am going to be doing :'(
Well the release date for me is the 14th, Friday, so I will be in school most of the day. Then at 3:15 i get out of there, only to be faced with a massive walk/sprint all the way home, which is quite along way, and then it might not even be sitting on my doormat. Some of you may be thinking "how did you not know you were in school?" well i did know, its just on that particular friday we are going to another school, on the otherside of town, from which i have to walk home from. I can feel it in my bones that only the guide will turn up friday night, and not the game. I will truly cry is this happens.


----------



## Roknar (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm downloading both my copy and my girlfriend's copy at midnight, and then we'll both play together all day on the 9th.  I'll show her the ropes, help her figure things out.


----------



## pjsmommy12 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have mine on pre order at Gamestop.  My hubby always works on Sundays and the 9th will be no exception.  On top of that he already knows he will be later than usual, but that's OK, because when he gets home he'll take me up to get it (we only have one car).  He wants to be there, especially since it's my Mom's day gift.  I told him he's in charge of dinner!


ETA-Thank goodness I have a self sufficient teen, because I will be very busy for the next few days after that.  He thinks I'm nuts...oh well


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll be in college (double business studies, then double free studies and finally single media studies) and I reckon learning will keep me distracted for business and media, but in that double free I'll be so bored- I am really tempted to somehow get a lift home (we are allowed to leave college when we have frees) pick up my copy of the game off the doormat (release day delivery guaranteed) and go back to college and play it over my lunch break...


----------



## Mario. (Jun 1, 2013)

I pre-Ordered  my copy at gamestop so i been waking up around 11:30 am to get ready, eatbreakfast then headout


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 2, 2013)

I will bus to the mall before it opens and chill outside of EB before it opens then get my copy right when  it does.


----------



## romanhdz (Jun 2, 2013)

Gonna download my copy at 11 pm (US Central time, yeah!), play for a bit in the evening, hopefully see if I can go to someone's town with an open shop, then catch some rest so I can pick it up in the morning!  I'll probably bake something and cook some lunch, I plan on staying in for the day!  If I get bored of lounging around in my apartment, I'll consider going to a cafe and enjoying a latte as I play for a while ^__^ ahh!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not 100% certain yet which day I'll receive it since it's coming in the mail. But the plan probably will be go to work as usual, go to the post office after work, go home, eat dinner, and then play NL for the rest of the night. I'm really hoping that I can buy a fishing pole or a net the first day so I can make a bunch of money a bit easier. Preferably a fishing pole.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 2, 2013)

I will probably hit the snooze button a couple of times, then I will finally get up from the cat putting its cold paws on my nose or the back of my neck as I get out of bed and he gets in it. After a shower and possibly some breakfast of one egg, a piece of bacon and some spring onion, I will get dressed in something appropriate for the outside world to see and head down to the local supermarket.
At the supermarket I plan on walking up and down all the isles to make sure I have seen everything  - just in case I forgot to purchase something - as well as all the regular items I need like cat food. I think I will be out of deodorant by then, so possibly deodorant will also be on my shopping list as well! Good times.
Usually I stop in to visit the old lady who lives next door on my day off, just to make sure she is still breathing. So I will do that once I get back from the supermarket and take some biscuits over that I got cheap for her and have a cup of tea with her. liptons I suspect.
When we have finished up it should be close to lunch so I will get read to make some lunch, if its cold enough it will be some soup! mmm chicken maybe. Then when I am making lunch I usually log into TBT to see whatup with the homies and I suspect that is when I will realise that New Leaf has finally come out. I will go bat**** crazy and run to the car, then realise I forgot to turn off the food from cooking and have to run back into the house and scaring the crap out of the cat cause he isn't used to people running in the house. Get back into my car and drive to the local EB where I asked for my game to be held for me. Scream at random people about how they lack the necessary brain cells to use an indicator, or for pulling out of a park as I'm trying to drive past them. Once I crazily park in a weird angle over two parks, or decide to use the handicap zone (cause there is always like 100 of them empty all the time). I will jaunty on into the shops and peruse my selection of Isabella and physical copies of NL that I have to choose from before selecting the likely culprits. Slamming them into my 3DS and sitting in the middle of the shop in absolute drug fixed bliss as I become mayor of my new town.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm actually glad that I am working at 4:30 am, I will work finish in time to run to GAME for the opening of the shop!


----------



## Nilesse (Jun 2, 2013)

Pick it up, transfer my old data from 3ds to AC 3ds & then learn for my exams


----------



## MrDarragh (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm basically doing to wait eagerly for the delivery of New Leaf from Amazon ;]


----------



## Curiousiko (Jun 2, 2013)

Stare out of my front door window longingly, waiting for the Fedex guy to drop off my game and guide while beautiful yet depressing violin music serenades me in the background.


----------



## Zaoth (Jun 2, 2013)

I am getting the bundle, which my fianc? is helping me pay for as part of a late bday present. So I have to wait till 5pm until he gets home from work before we can go to GAME


----------



## Souhaiter (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, I just preordered New Leaf!  (for pick up at store at my local GameStop, after much confusion with gift cards and credit cards and what's paying for what and why I'm inputting some stuff...)
Friday, June 7th is my friend's Sweet Sixteen. (6pm to 2am, whoo!)
Saturday will DEFINITELY be a rest day after staying up so late. I'll probably sleep the whole day away... ;^-^ If I do find myself functioning at some point in the day, I'll be doing last minute planning for my town.
And my GameStop opens at 10am on Sundays, so I'll be picking it up ASAP, then going over to my boyfriend's house to play it with him! c:​


----------



## Wilemina (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll be spending all day getting my 100 points so I can get started on community projects.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll be way too excited that morning of course, but I'm getting lunch at Noodles and Company before gamestop opens, then going to pick up the game! The rest of the day I plan on fishing or bug catching, and working on mayor points


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 2, 2013)

I plan to wake up early, head to Walmart or Target (where I get my Nintendogs + Cats games) and pick up Animal Crossing. Then I'll play for a while, get some exercise (of course), and play it again! Not that I'm going to abandon my Nintendog on my 3DS, but I just won't play it as much.


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 2, 2013)

Eirynfox said:


> I will probably hit the snooze button a couple of times, then I will finally get up from the cat putting its cold paws on my nose or the back of my neck as I get out of bed and he gets in it. After a shower and possibly some breakfast of one egg, a piece of bacon and some spring onion, I will get dressed in something appropriate for the outside world to see and head down to the local supermarket.
> At the supermarket I plan on walking up and down all the isles to make sure I have seen everything  - just in case I forgot to purchase something - as well as all the regular items I need like cat food. I think I will be out of deodorant by then, so possibly deodorant will also be on my shopping list as well! Good times.
> Usually I stop in to visit the old lady who lives next door on my day off, just to make sure she is still breathing. So I will do that once I get back from the supermarket and take some biscuits over that I got cheap for her and have a cup of tea with her. liptons I suspect.
> When we have finished up it should be close to lunch so I will get read to make some lunch, if its cold enough it will be some soup! mmm chicken maybe. Then when I am making lunch I usually log into TBT to see whatup with the homies and I suspect that is when I will realise that New Leaf has finally come out. I will go bat**** crazy and run to the car, then realise I forgot to turn off the food from cooking and have to run back into the house and scaring the crap out of the cat cause he isn't used to people running in the house. Get back into my car and drive to the local EB where I asked for my game to be held for me. Scream at random people about how they lack the necessary brain cells to use an indicator, or for pulling out of a park as I'm trying to drive past them. Once I crazily park in a weird angle over two parks, or decide to use the handicap zone (cause there is always like 100 of them empty all the time). I will jaunty on into the shops and peruse my selection of Isabella and physical copies of NL that I have to choose from before selecting the likely culprits. Slamming them into my 3DS and sitting in the middle of the shop in absolute drug fixed bliss as I become mayor of my new town.



Your post was so detailed. I read it all and it inspired me greatly to follow suit with my own detailed release day plans.

  On June 9th, at approximately 00:01 military time, I will be lying in the barracks of my room. Preparing for the battle ahead of course. A cold shiver will run down my spine at approximately 00:09, as my mind and body twist and turn in preparation. I will get up for a glass of water and a cookie, and make my way back to the barracks to sleep.
   At approximately 06:49 my eyes shall open in a scary movie-esque vampire type motion. I will get up, let my parrot out of his cage for exercise, and struggle to eat breakfast while she pecks at my face and squawks violently in my right ear. After being pooped on 3 or 4 times, I will get fed up and put my baby Kiwi back in her cage. 
   I will proceed to place my shirt, which has been pooped on, in the hamper after cleaning. I will then finish my breakfast, most likely consisting of microwavable pancakes/cereal, and yogurt/fruit. (hopefully pineapple greek yogurt and watermelon). I will make my way to the shower, brush my teeth, and prepare for the day ahead. 
   At approximately 09:12 I will be preparing the piles of games/phones/ipods I found in strange corners of my humble abode. In a dreadful combination of clothing, I will begin the quest of forcing others to bring me to GameStop. At which point I will trade in games and such to get store-credit off my purchase.
   Then moment that the door opens to GameStop, I will rush in, cackling madly, throwing money and games at the hungover cashier. After 15 or so minutes of bartering with the GameStop employee, I will receive my Animal Crossing: New Leaf, 3DS XL bundle. I will hopefully purchase a Prima guide, and a 3DS XL case. 
    I will drive home, stuff various amounts of food in my face, and rush to my room to begin my journey as mayor. I will most likely check TBT before and after my trip to GameStop. I will spend the rest of the day not taking care of my vast amounts of responsibilities in life, and instead taking care of my AC:NL responsibilities. I will most likely eat a variety of fattening foods while doing any and all of these actions.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 2, 2013)

New Plan:

On June 8th, I'll try to go to bed as early as possible. But, since the next day is June 9th, that won't happen. I'll probably go to bed at 3 am and wake up at 8 or 9. Then, I'll stumble out of bed, drag myself down the steps, and eat a bagel or an english muffin. After eating breakfast, I'll drag myself upstairs to get ready for 10 o' clock Church, still exhausted from last night. After getting dressed, I'll check my laptop, only to find that New Leaf was released today! All the energy will come rushing back to me, and I'll ditch my Church clothes and throw on a t-shirt and some shorts. Then I'll run out the door with my pre-order receipt and 3DS in hand, mom in tow, and force her to drive me to GameStop. When the cashier gives me my game, I"ll start crying of joy and then he'll look at me all wierd. My mom will have to push me out of the store after I pay because I'll still be crying, and then I'll play in the car on the way home and all day until 4:15, when it's time to go to swim practice. Then, I'll play it on the way to swim practice with my friend who I carpool with who also plans on getting it. Then, I'll put it in my swim bag and force myself to forget about it for the next hour and a half. Then, I'll give myself another 30 minutes with it on the way home. Once I get home, I'll lock my 3DS in a cabinet and force myself to study for at least an hour for the huge Math test I'll have the next day. Once that's done, I'll be exhausted, drag myself to bed, and end up staying up till 3 AM again playing New Leaf. Then, the next day, I'll try not to fail my math test. xD


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 2, 2013)

On June 9th, I shall wake up, all sleepy like, from a dream. After checking on my Swapnote and my deviantArt, I shall check on you guys, and get a first glimpse of the early birds that downloaded it last night, all while in the middle of a Froot Loop breakfast. After donning a tie-dye shirt, and one of my favorite hats, and a pair of sandals, the wait to 11am shall start. Upon 11am, the ride starts, me getting in the backseat (If my cousin decides to go.) Being I live in a church-oriented town, the local Gamestop doesn't open until noon...

Upon entering the Gamestop, I start to dig out my pre-order receipt, and I hand it over to the punk-looking, yet gentle hearted employee. Or I scan my eyeballs, looking for New Leaf, snatching it up like a hawk from a National Geographic special... How do pre-order receipts work, again? Anyways, after paying for my purchases, I leave the Gamestop, and head over for the local Wal-Mart for some grocery shopping, where I buy some fried shrimp. I then shall start up the game on the ride home.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 2, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'll be in college (double business studies, then double free studies and finally single media studies) and I reckon learning will keep me distracted for business and media, but in that double free I'll be so bored- I am really tempted to somehow get a lift home (we are allowed to leave college when we have frees) pick up my copy of the game off the doormat (release day delivery guaranteed) and go back to college and play it over my lunch break...



I'm now thinking if I can't get a lift home, instead of just going straight home to play I'll go to my irl local post office and grab a whole ton of celebratory chocolates and sweets! (Plus I need to get some cheaper snacks for my trip to a Uni open day the day after release... Taking my 3DS with me for that as I'm going to London so it should be Streetpass heaven!)
I'll be sure to leave my 3DS charging while I'm in college so that it will have a full charge


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 2, 2013)

June 8th I'll force myself to go to sleep early. If I don't, I won't be able to get up at the time I want. 
But knowing me I'll most likely wake at 5 in the morning. Having nothing to do, I'll listen to music for 2 hours while also trying not to check Tumblr.
At 7:30 I'll drag my carcass out of bed, shower and get dressed. No breakfest today my friends. 
Once 7:50 rolls around I'll drag my mom out of bed and beg her for a ride over to Target (since it opens at 8 and we have a 20% discount.)
I'll use my remaining early morning energy to run over to the game section and guard my copy of New Leaf. 
Then once I buy it, I'll go home and lock myself into my bedroom and play for most of the day.
Since I have finals that week, there will be an effort to study. 
After I study and once finals are gone, its Animal Crossing time baby.


----------



## Micah (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll pick it up after church and play for an hour or two before work in the evening.


----------



## Pyon (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol @ Eirynfox and Sleepy.

I'm not going into that much detail xD
Wait for Gamestop to open > get game(s) > pass out, because of not sleeping from excitement.


----------



## PapaNer (Jun 2, 2013)

Come to think of it.

June 8th - Drunk
June 9th - awake after drunken slumber, play NL all day.

This is just alright with me.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 2, 2013)

Store at 10am, home by 11am, open game case carefully, insert game into 3DS XL, start playing, and maybe make a video for my first day of play.


----------



## Pyon (Jun 2, 2013)

Hm, if I took the extreme route for release day plans:

-Stay up all night and day waiting for NewLeaf
-On release day steal a car and ram into the GameStop building
-Take said game, but find out later that I only have the case since that's the only thing they have on the sales floor
-Get caught by the cops
-Sit in jail thinking about my life choices, then pass out from lack of sleep.


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 2, 2013)

I plan spending most of the day watching my brother play it since he's getting it digitally. Then later that night I will cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 2, 2013)

I am going to download it off the eShop the first ten minutes it's out.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 2, 2013)

1. Wake up
2. Get dad/friend to bring me to Gamestop and get the game
3. Go home, start resetting for perfect town/play if I find it
4. At noon, go to my high school graduation
5. Cry continuously and say goodbye to teachers and friends
6. Hang out with friends etc
7. Go home, play New Leaf
8. More New Leaf and graduation dinner
9. More New Leaf until the end of time

Great day to me!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Jun 2, 2013)

-Wake up and remeber I'm stuck in a camper
-Cry because New Leaf was released today
-Sit through an 8 hour drive until I get back to my moms house
-Sream of joy when I'm finally home
-Cry again because my New Leaf bundle isn't here yet
-Sleep until my game arrives


----------



## TheObscure (Jun 2, 2013)

Play other games that I find more enjoyable until I actually feel like buying it months later.


----------



## AniseTea (Jun 2, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> -Wake up and remeber I'm stuck in a camper
> -Cry because New Leaf was released today
> -Sit through an 8 hour drive until I get back to my moms house
> -Sream of joy when I'm finally home
> ...



hehe this made me laugh!  I'm so happy other people seem to have planned out their day too!


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 2, 2013)

My sister and I both pre-ordered from EBGames in December 2011. We'll be playing together over pizza. 
Sounds like everyone has big plans!


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 2, 2013)

Bea said:


> If BB has release day delivery I'll be at a bridal shower on the 9th. Basically I plan to get drunk off mimosas and then stumble off the train and into my role as Mayor. My town is truly lucky to have me as their ruler.



I imagined a friend of mine's OC who's name is Bea, stepping off the train in that fashion...

Anyways, I preordered back in January. Think I should be alright using the pre-order slip?


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 2, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> I imagined a friend of mine's OC who's name is Bea, stepping off the train in that fashion...
> 
> Anyways, I preordered back in January. Think I should be alright using the pre-order slip?


As long as you have proof that you preordered it (Receipt or Preorder slip, however the store does it) they will give you your game and all you have to do is pay what is remaining, assuming you haven't paid in full.
If you paid in full then they'll give you your game.


----------



## Tapa (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll just bike over to Gamestop and buy the bundle along with some Hawaiian food from a restaurant next door to eat while I do the system transfer stuff and whatnot. Nothing too special besides that I guess.


----------



## XieXie Antares (Jun 2, 2013)

I am planning to get to the store in the early morning of June 9 and get our preordered game. My husband get the game, while I get my bundle. I will spend the day in my new town!!!!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 2, 2013)

-Drive 35 mins to next town over
-Go to church <3
-Swing by Gamestop on way out of town
-Pick up AC New Leaf XL Bundle & guide
-Force my hubs drive while I drool over new game 'n system on the long drive home
-Get home, take unboxing pics
- Reset town until perfect or at least satisfied
- Do nothing else for the rest of the week, just play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Goran (Jun 2, 2013)

Since I'm getting the bundle after all my plans for the 9th have changed.
It is now, wake up as late as I can, sit around reading about how much fun everyone else is having with the game, then go on with my day. And then go to sleep really late. Then wake up late on Monday and hope that my bundle comes in the mail. Though if Gamestop sends it to me early that would be great.


----------



## Cloudbomb (Jun 2, 2013)

After launching QRCrossing.com in the wee hours of Sunday morning, I will then stroll over to Gamestop at 9:50 am, as they open at 10am on sundays. 

Once I have my copy, I am going to curl up on the couch for a few hours and explore my new world, figure out how I want to start designing things, and spend some time fishing! Then i'll probably visit some towns of friends, and then head over to Best Buy to pick up our freebies!


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 2, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> I imagined a friend of mine's OC who's name is Bea, stepping off the train in that fashion...
> 
> Anyways, I preordered back in January. Think I should be alright using the pre-order slip?



Mine is on Gamestop's marketing capture card, so it is an electronic receipt.  Probably a good thing, cuz I don't remember what I did with the payoff receipt from yesterday.


----------



## Holls (Jun 2, 2013)

Running in a 5k race, and then heading to the store to pick up my game


----------



## fink (Jun 3, 2013)

Cloudbomb said:


> After launching QRCrossing.com in the wee hours of Sunday morning, I will then stroll over to Gamestop at 9:50 am, as they open at 10am on sundays.
> 
> Once I have my copy, I am going to curl up on the couch for a few hours and explore my new world, figure out how I want to start designing things, and spend some time fishing! Then i'll probably visit some towns of friends, and then head over to Best Buy to pick up our freebies!



I have really similar plans. Staying up to see everyones reaction to the game and read my eguide. Going to gamestop at 10 and then playing endlessly. 

Buuuut, I'm not sure if you're aware that the best buy dlc isn't for a another week or so after?


    6/16-6/29 RACCOON WALL-CLOCK
    6/30-7/13 CAT TOWER
    7/14-7/27 SUITCASE
    7/28-8/10 DOUBLE NECK GUITAR

This is the best buy dlc calendar. There is still the spotpass dlc with the rainbow screen so make sure you still go to pelly.


----------



## Magykx (Jun 3, 2013)

I have to work until 5, then heading over to Gamestop to pick up my copy! I may explode by that time.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 3, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> Your post was so detailed. I read it all and it inspired me greatly to follow suit with my own detailed release day plans.



Nice.. Very inspiring.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 3, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> Edit: My plans actually changed for the better today! Instead of me driving over there, my mom is gonna take me out to lunch at Noodles and Company before Gamestop opens, and then I'll go over to get my game when we're done with lunch!



Noodles are probably the only thing that could make Release Day better. Ive mentioned my release day plans on other threads here... But I plan to get off work (at 7am Sun. morning) and go home and do chores and clean up my apartment until Gamestop opens, go pick up my pre-order and the guide if they have it, get my usual case of after work beer, get my cat some treats or something (so that she feels like she had a special day too) go home, put some Bob Newhart on the tv for the background noise, roll up a smoke, order a pizza, and play till I fall asleep. If I still lived with my mom though I think my plans would be similar to yours, my mom loves Animal Crossing.


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Jun 3, 2013)

I am taking my nieces to their dance recital dress rehersal (they are the only things that are able to stop me from being at Gamestop at 11AM on the DOT). I will stop and get my bundle on the way home. Once I get it I will put my code up on here so I can have some 3DS friends to visit then START PLAYING!!!


----------



## Lyla (Jun 3, 2013)

It should be my last day of college if I get all my work done.. (11 assignments gahh). 
I will pre-order a copy of the game for my bf as he doesn't have any money at the moment and I really want us to start our towns together. ^-^
So yea my plan is just to go to college, come home with him and play ha. 
I don't get why you guys are planning what food you will be eating, you might not fancy it when it comes to the actual day. I haven't got a clue what I'll be eating.


----------



## LollyPie (Jun 3, 2013)

My release day plans are to wait for my bestfriend to come over around 10am and then my husband will take us all up to our local Gamestop at 10:30. We will pick up my XL bundle and their copies of the game. Then there will probably be some eating of something happening. After that we will go home and I will transfer my old system on to my new one and give my old system to my friend and set her up. Then we will all play till dinner time when we have plans to dine with a friend of ours and her husband who is also getting the game. Then we play some more. Its going to be a good day!


----------



## DollarStore (Jun 3, 2013)

My best case scenario would be to drag my friends along 30 minutes before the store opens and stare intensely at the employees until they get the game out. That is, if they still stock anything other than pre-orders at Best Buy ...


----------



## Polar Android (Jun 3, 2013)

Man, everyone's got all of these plans. I don't own a 3DS yet so I pre ordered the bundle, and apparently you can only pre order it online through Best Buy (in Canada). Since it comes out on a Sunday I'll probably be waiting until like mid-week until it arrives. Meanwhile I'll have to deal with all of my friends raving over it >.< And my ex.


----------



## Sandbox (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmmm my plans are to be at Gamestop an hour or half-hour before it opens, run in, pay for the rest of my preorder, then run back to my car with my friend who will also be buying it. Then we're going to go to McDonalds to play it like the old days when we would play Wild World there! :3 Then maybe we'll go to the library to play or have a little party somewhere!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll be at work.  Depending if I get it early on the 13th (which is likely), I'll be playing it that night (it's being delivered to my office so no excuses ).  If I get it on release day, then I'll be at work but also have a company BBQ at night so won't be able to play until the 15th.  Please NL Fairy, deliver it early...


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 4, 2013)

Lyla said:


> I don't get why you guys are planning what food you will be eating, you might not fancy it when it comes to the actual day. I haven't got a clue what I'll be eating.



I know what im eating because I know I wont feel like going back out or cooking once I start playing. I would order chinese if our chinese place here didnt suck. Youre nice to your boyfriend, nobody has money in college.


----------



## Pudge (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm taking the day off work. I'm going to Walmart as soon as it opens. I'll bring it home, lock myself in my bedroom, and hide away for the rest of the day.


----------



## selena98891 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to getmy game at 11:00 June 9th since its a Sunday  But i plan to play with it then go to the other game stop to pick um my preorder for my guide book! Get home stay in my room till school starts!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys something terrible happened. I work on Sunday 12-7..

That means I have to get up early, go to Gamestop by 10, get the game, go home and get ready for work, go to work, and it's gonna be so long. I can't play the game till like 8 at night :''''''c

Stupid inconvenient odd unusual scheduling.


----------



## Nami (Jun 4, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Guys something terrible happened. I work on Sunday 12-7..
> 
> That means I have to get up early, go to Gamestop by 10, get the game, go home and get ready for work, go to work, and it's gonna be so long. I can't play the game till like 8 at night :''''''c
> 
> Stupid inconvenient odd unusual scheduling.



This is why I requested off June 9th back at the start of May, I knew I would have had to work otherwise, hahah. I did get my day off though.  

Sorry though D: tough it out, at least you can play after work, and everyday there after.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, crud... I think my plans for Sunday may had changed a bit...

EDIT: Nevermind. There IS a chance I may still get it on Sunday.


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 6, 2013)

So, here's June 14th for me (I hope!):

*6:30AM:* Wake up
*6:45AM:* Get out of bed
*7:00AM:* Hve breakfast
*7:50AM:* Leave for school
*8:20AM:* Get to school
8:30AM: Form
8:40AM: Chemistry
9:25AM: Geography
10:15AM: Break
10:30AM: French
11:20AM: Music
12:10PM: Lunch
1:00PM: English
1:50PM: Maths
(Boring day at school!)
*2:40PM:* Go home from school
*3:30PM:* Get home, only to notice a package that says my name on it
*3:35PM:* Slowly open the packaging
*3:40PM:* Play!
*6:00PM:* Have dinner
*9 - 10PM:* Revise for Science
*3:00AM:* Go to sleep!

...How sad of me to actually write a timetable of this day.
But I'm excited!


----------



## Vampireguy094 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well Im gonna wake up at 9 and then shower go to gamestop with my brother at 12 to pick up our copies come home and hide away forever with the game only emerging from my room to eat ramen


----------



## DBarbs (Jun 6, 2013)

I haven't decided 100% what I'm going to do yet.

I'm in the U.S., and I pre-ordered at Gamestop. I planned on having two friends over to spend the night at my house, wake up at like 10:30, and wait in front of Gamestop to pick up our games. Unfortunately, they both bailed out because they forgot they had other plans.

Most likely I'll just go to Gamestop, pick up my copy, set up my town, and try to play with some people on here!


----------



## Angelgracie2 (Jun 6, 2013)

well I am gonna stay up till midnight for the digital release. once I download it I'm gonna start playing it.


----------



## TOASTY (Jun 6, 2013)

Tomorrow after my girlfriend gets off work sometime in the afternoon, her and my brother are coming up to my dorm room. We're gonna sleep there for a few hours, then wake up at 4 am on Saturday and take a 3 hour drive up to Nintendo World for the pre-release party they're having there. My girlfriend is getting the bundle and I'm buying a physical copy for my collection. Then we'll be leaving New York around 8:30-9 so we can be back to my dorm by midnight. At midnight, my brother and I are downloading the digital versions, then sleeping and waking up early in the morning and play it all day.


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 6, 2013)

Vampireguy094 said:


> Well Im gonna wake up at 9 and then shower go to gamestop with my brother at 12 to pick up our copies come home and hide away forever with the game only emerging from my room to eat ramen



I have also decided to have a lunch consisting of ramen this Sunday. In spirit of the Japanese, right?


----------



## Vampireguy094 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> I have also decided to have a lunch consisting of ramen this Sunday. In spirit of the Japanese, right?



Yup that would be it I also have a bottle of Ramune to go with it haha


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2013)

No longer going to the football on release day. Looks like I'm going to get out of uni at 12 and play new leaf for the rest of the day then


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 6, 2013)

Supposedly my GameStop is having a Midnight release Sunday, so I'm gonna go get my 2 year old pre-ordered New Leaf Copy and the Game Guide I pre-ordered. I plan on getting the bundle too. but GameStop has all the ones they're going to get Reserved.  SoI plan on going to the Walmart across the street or Target the Next morning. Maybe I'll have luck with the Bundle. I plan on eating at a Mexican Restaurant that we went to when my sister got Luigi's Mansion. and get a Chimichanga. OR it's possible I'll be at my Lake House all weekend but I doubt it. I really think If we do It'll be Sunday and I'll have the game and guide from the midnight release, so everything should be fine. and I could check the Wal Mart up there or GameStop. 

Either way I'm excited and will post Pictures on Instagram.  @animal_crossing_mushroom


----------



## Daenerys (Jun 7, 2013)

I go to school & live with my boyfriend in a different state than where my hometown is. Saturday evening I'm flying back home for about a month, and I'm expected to arrive around 8:30 PM. Which means I should get to the house by 9, download Animal Crossing off the eShop, and play with my boyfriend over the phone  So excited!


----------

